# New Vostok 1943



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here is my new Vostok 1943 on on of Roy's tan saddle leather straps, not bad for the money?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT,

Looks like a proper watch. About time.

Vostok should have done this earlier. I have great hopes of boctoc.

Remove the picture dials and import something that "normal" people want!

But do they?

I'm watching for better things


----------

